# Getting out of a class presentation?



## MissyMae (Dec 12, 2010)

So I'm in my first year of high school and this naturally means the start of more presentations then ever in middle school. This year we've had a few small presentations, and even one where I was up in front of two classes:um with my friend presenting something we had drawn to shown a metaphor. Well looking back at it I really wasn't ok with it. I forgot what I had to say, I was shaky, nervous, and I couldn't stop shaking after. Reading all of this made me feel I had Social Anxiety because of the numerous other symptoms I feel. Just yesterday I e-mailed my geography teacher about giving a presentation that was for part of our finals to just her. I explained everything that I was feeling and hope that she'll let me. The presentation wasn't the only part of the final, so I might no hurt my grade that much, but I want to do something. But just the thought of not having to do the presentation is so much relief, especially with all the stress of the millions of other finals I have to do. 
My point is have any of you ever done this to get out of a big presentation? And do you think my teacher will be sympathetic to me?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I never had to present projects for school, with the exception of a few group presentations. I had severe anxiety, so my guidance counsler would always talk to my teachers before the school year started and I always got the option of just presenting to the teacher.

In High School, I would ask the teacher if I could just present to them and they were always nice about it. 

If there were presentations where I knew I couldn't get out of...I just didn't do the project. Bad, I know. But, I didn't want to present. :no

I think your teacher will understand. I mean most of mine did. And if not, you can always talk to a guidance counsler. 

Good luck! I hope everything works out for you. Don't stress out to much. I'm sure everything will be okay.


----------



## MissyMae (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you! And I hope she does too I mean I know it's hard to understand sometimes because she's a teacher but you know. I mean at times you feel bad about doing it but realize it's probably for the best :yes


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Eeeesh, last year was my first year of high school. Being in that particular school made my SA explode sky-high. Naturally I skipped and skipped and skipped all projects and presentations. No one was understanding to this new problem I had so I switched schools.

I couldn't escape presentations here either but found more people to be understanding. I'm lucky because my school is very small (my classes have around fifteen down to ten people) and I got through a few without becoming a nervous wreck.

I think most teachers will understand if they are aware of your SA, since you are in grade nine I suggest alerting all your teachers about it and try to make a plan around presentations. It worked for me, I'll tell you one thing though. Do not skip, if you must go to the office, say you're freaking out, talk to a guidance counselor but don't miss out on school because of a presentation :S BELIEVE ME...


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

You sound *JUST *like me. I used to have to deal with presentations but lately I've gotten sick and tired of how stressing over them beats up my body. (I feel sick [nausea, dizziness, stomachaches, etc], I shake, I turn red from everyone staring at me, etc) so I've resorted to skipping out on the projects altogether because I don't want to present.
I've decided to just talk to my teachers from now on and maybe they will be nice and let me present to just them. I know I'll be fine with that. You should try it too. (Or you could just not do the project, but in the long run that's probably not the smartest thing to do.)


----------

